# Suggestions for new block



## Sprsbux2 (Aug 6, 2019)

I am curious if anyone sells entire hybrid blocks? I have a double dyed alumilite 5x6 block here and was wondering am I better off selling the entire block for _$ or cutting it into 5/6 pieces and selling them individually and how much should each piece sell for reasonably? I appreciate any input anyone would have in advance thanks to all!


----------

